# Wife taking husband's surname.



## kiwibird (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know of a non-Greek woman who has managed to change her surname legally to that of her Greek husband?? After 10 years of marriage and 3 kids I am still banging my head against the wall at the Greek embassy in London. Renewing the children's passports is a nightmare!


----------



## X-cultures (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you keep your nationality? Have you tried changing your name by deed poll in your home country?


----------



## holycrappamolie (May 16, 2011)

Get a lawyer in Greece to sort this out for you. He/she will be able to help you put in place the power of attorney needed to act on your behalf.

Our child was only allowed one name (or two names separated by a hyphen). I protested that this was her official birth certificate and we should be able to name her what we wanted. They did not relent even when I lost it in the office. Spent a week going backwards and forwards and ended up getting a lawyer on the case. All he did was present his card to the registration office and the problem was cleared up. No reason was given for the change in heart. 

The lawyer was so embarrassed that his country had put us through that, he waived his fee.



kiwibird said:


> Does anyone know of a non-Greek woman who has managed to change her surname legally to that of her Greek husband?? After 10 years of marriage and 3 kids I am still banging my head against the wall at the Greek embassy in London. Renewing the children's passports is a nightmare!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

You can legally change your name by going to court. That's what I planned to do, until I realized what a huge pain in the a$$ it would be to have to change my name with all the bureaucratic stuff we immigrants deal with. Just easier to leave it the way they have it. I use my husband's last name socially. All my correspondence, I introduce myself as such, etc. Just use my legal name for bureaucracy.


----------



## nicholajane (Aug 25, 2011)

kiwibird said:


> Does anyone know of a non-Greek woman who has managed to change her surname legally to that of her Greek husband?? After 10 years of marriage and 3 kids I am still banging my head against the wall at the Greek embassy in London. Renewing the children's passports is a nightmare!


With your marriage certificate ...
If its in Greek you will need an official translation from British Council or such .
I had to send this along with my uk birth certificate to get a new uk passport in my Greek husbands name.
Had all my paperwork changed at the mayors office in thegreek town we live where he is registered as citizen and to vote in Greece.
My driving license from uk was same procedure.

My kids have Greek ID and it used to have my maiden name but they now have new ID cards with my Greek surname.

hope this helps


----------

